# Another Preseli farm - Pembrokeshire



## Pedrfardd (Oct 18, 2012)

Trinant is a typical Pembrokeshire farmhouse - it's on the slopes of the Preseli Hills near to the village of  Rosebush. It is the subject of a picture by the photographer David Wilson. There are farms in various states of repair nearby to Trinant as well a large 19th Century slate quarry at Rosebush - all of interest to Urbexers or photographers. 




Trinant morning by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




Trinant puddles by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




Trinant Rail carriage by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




Trinant Rear by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_1001 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0996 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0986 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0983 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0982 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_0981 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_1009 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr




DSC_1010 by Pedrfardd, on Flickr


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 18, 2012)

I quite like that


----------



## st33ly (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks ancient.


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 18, 2012)

Winter must have been hell,great pics.


----------



## Hendreforgan (Oct 18, 2012)

Often wonder if it's just Wales where you find these remains. Isn't just a fact of traditional farming that nothing is maintained until it's been broken beyond repair?

The difference here in Wales though is that when the buildings have become a total ruin the farmer then considers marketing it to the English as a holiday home . . . I'm sure the building in Photo 3 is up for outline consent to a five bedroom, three bathroom, twin garage holiday cottage . . .

. . . and where the f**k did you find that sunshine from?


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 18, 2012)

*Nice report that... Very much liking the first shot, lovely.*


----------



## chizyramone (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice report, love the Preseli's


----------

